# Rusty (My4Goldens' Boy)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Please keep Rusty in your thoughts today. They took him in to the vet this morning because he is having a hard time breathing, and wouldn't eat. The vet sent them to the specialty center. 
Having just lost her Tess, and waiting for pathology results on Libby, the last thing poor Donna needs right now is this.
All thoughts and prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh my - praying Rusty is OK


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Many prayers coming Rusty's way. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope Rusty will be ok...... My thoughts are with them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lit a candle for Rusty.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. Poor old guy. All my positive thoughts are with Donna and Rusty. It's been such a hard time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers for Rusty!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers for Rusty flying their way. What a hard time for them. Hugs. And, yes, Barb, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Adding my thoughts and prayers. Be well, Rusty!:smooch:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Continued Prayers for Rusty and his family.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Positive thoughts for Rusty and Donna . . .


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Rusty in my prayers. Hugs for Donna!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you, Barb and all. Sadly Rusty crossed the bridge. I feel just numb right now. He was a grand old guy, noble and kind.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Donna. I am so sorry. I wish I could give you a hug in person. My heart truly goes out to you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm SO very sorry to read that your sweet Rusty went to rainbow bridge. I know that it was even more heartbreaking to loose him so suddenly. Hugs to you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Been trying to convince myself to look thru pictures and make him a collage like I did for Tess. I can't do it yet. Maybe after we get his ashes and his paw print. And Christmas is coming, I always took a picture of the four of them in front of the tree. I can't believe there will only be two this year.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> Been trying to convince myself to look thru pictures and make him a collage like I did for Tess. I can't do it yet. Maybe after we get his ashes and his paw print. And Christmas is coming, I always took a picture of the four of them in front of the tree. I can't believe there will only be two this year.


It may take a while yet. You'll know when the time is right. No rush.

My heart truly goes out to you. I just can't bear the thought of the pain you're going through. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Rusty. I know exactly what you are going through. Ted and all the others will help him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty. It is so hard losing two so close together. My heart really hurts for you. You will know when it is the right time to make the collage for your grand guy.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to read that Rusty crossed the bridge. My Casey sounds just like him, noble and kind. Casey crossed October 16. I am sure he would meet Rusty and show him around.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

There was a message on my machine tonight, Rusty's ashes are ready to be picked up. He will come home and be next to Tess, next spring I think we will put their ashes out in the garden we made after Tess died. I feel such an overwhelming sense of sadness.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> There was a message on my machine tonight, Rusty's ashes are ready to be picked up. He will come home and be next to Tess, next spring I think we will put their ashes out in the garden we made after Tess died. I feel such an overwhelming sense of sadness.


It's so hard to listen to those messages about the ashes too. I'm sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Donna, my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> There was a message on my machine tonight, Rusty's ashes are ready to be picked up. He will come home and be next to Tess, next spring I think we will put their ashes out in the garden we made after Tess died. I feel such an overwhelming sense of sadness.


Too much sadness and loss for one year.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your losses, it has been hard year for you. It will take long time to heal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donna*

Donna

I am so very sorry to read about Rusty - Tess and Rusty will take care of each other.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Rusty, it makes it so final when you get that call, at least it did for me and brought it all back as if I were going through it all over again. At the same time, I was glad to have my boy back home with me. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------

